# Permanent Residency process for Aussie in Canada



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am an Australian Citizen who has been living in Canada since Nov 2010 on a WHP Visa. I have submitted a new IEC Visa Application in the last couple of weeks so that I can extend my stay. I can see that the IEC is a slightly different setup to that of the WHP Visa. It appears that the age limit has been extended to 35 years whereas it used to be 30 years on the WHP; also it seems that the IEC only offers a 12 month visa whereas the WHP gave me 24 months. I turn 31 this October 2012. The Canadian Consulate in Sydney has advised me that I am eligible for the IEC, I have my fingers and toes crossed that I receive this Visa in a couple of weeks. 

I am in a Common Law relationship with a Canadian gentleman and would love to go ahead with applying for permanent residency for Canada. I have found conflicting information in relation to this process. Is there anyone out there, Aussies in particular, that have been through this process and could point me in the right direction?. The consulate in Sydney advised that I would be better off going for a sponsored visa with my Canadian boyfriend sponsoring me.. (which I have begun to fill out paperwork for), however I am interested in just applying for permanent residency too as another option......

Anyway, any information would be greatly appreciated!!!

Cheers, and look forward to hearing from you 

Amelia


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wouldn't your boyfriend be sponsoring you for PR? How long have you been living together? Why does an Aussie in particular need to reply, the conditions for PR or sponsored PR are the same worldwide?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Liam, of course any information from anyone would be great, just thought that if an Aussie had experienced the same situation then that info would be suited accordingly? I wasn't sure about each country having its own rules or regulations according to time spent in the country before being eligible for a permanent residency application.

If my BF sponsors me then yes you must be right that I would then hold permanent residency. I thought that a sponsored application may have an expiry date?

we have been living together since January 2011.

Cheers!

Amelia


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Common-Law partner, same as married, he can sponsor you for PR. As long as you fulfill residency requirements, there's no expiry.

Country of origin bears no impact, same rules for everyone.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

Generally, applying via a spousal or common-law sponsorship is a safer option.

There are two ways to do the sponsorship: (1) processing outside Canada, where you first send the application to Mississauga, and they send the application to permanent residence to Sydney or to the Case Processing Pilot in Ottawa or (2) you can apply inland, in which case the processing time is much longer, but you can request an open work permit on Approval in Principle. If this is done correctly, you have implied status until you hear back about Approval in Principle, so you can continue working even if your IEC visa is finished. The inland route has other disadvantages though: no right of appeal to the Immigration Appeal Division if the application is refused, and you cannot leave Canada while the application is in process as the application may be deemed cancelled if you do.

Hope this helps!


----------

